# Enough Kylie and Thud to choke a horse.



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Done.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

You take very nice pictures! The one I like the best of Thud is when he's lying in the grass looking at you, reminded me of a scene in _Benji: The Hunted_. And I didn't realize how small Kylie is next to him! She's cute as always!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> And I didn't realize how small Kylie is next to him! She's cute as always!


She really is . The picture with her standing under him is actually where they just stopped playing. Lots of clearance there


----------



## dmichaelc (Jun 7, 2013)

They look like they get along well and have a lot of fun together.


----------



## voodookitten (Nov 25, 2012)

Fricking gorgeous. Really, those 2 are lovely. Thinking you know that already though.....

Thud isn't looking like a thud anymore, he seems to have lost that dopey look he had when you appropriately named him back in the day - is he still clumsy? I used to picture him being a dog that would fall down the stairs tripping over his own feet, bit different now! 

Kylie's ears! They are bigger than her hehe. She always looks like she is doing you a favour by letting you take photos, if she could roll her eyes she would


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

dmichaelc said:


> They look like they get along well and have a lot of fun together.


They really do. The relationship they have is all kinds of adorable, in part BECAUSE of the size difference.



voodookitten said:


> Fricking gorgeous. Really, those 2 are lovely. Thinking you know that already though.....
> 
> Thud isn't looking like a thud anymore, he seems to have lost that dopey look he had when you appropriately named him back in the day - is he still clumsy? I used to picture him being a dog that would fall down the stairs tripping over his own feet, bit different now!
> 
> Kylie's ears! They are bigger than her hehe. She always looks like she is doing you a favour by letting you take photos, if she could roll her eyes she would



Thud is... Hrm. He's not clumsy. He's a really powerful dog, but he's a really powerful dog in the sense that he's got a lot of sense and size. He's learned how to run fairly well, doesn't fall over on a regular basis (anymore), but he has no... respect of his environment. He doesn't go around things, like ever. If something is in his path he goes either over, or through it. Doesn't matter if it's a piece of furniture, a tree, or something else. He got himself stuck in a split rail fence at about 4 months because going 2 feet further along and going through the gate would have been silly (according to him). That makes him sound dumb but he's not. He's a very, very BRIGHT dog, just. Seems to figure he can knock over or plow through anything in his way. 

Sadly, he's almost always right.

(Kylie's ears are ridiculous. She's about 90% ears and tail, I swear.)


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

I love the slide picture  adorable


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Is that Thud takin a poo with a stick in his mouth? Hahaha. Both of them are, as always, adorable. I really love Kylie's big ears.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> Is that Thud takin a poo with a stick in his mouth? Hahaha. Both of them are, as always, adorable. I really love Kylie's big ears.


ROFL. No, he's just on his way to lying down


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

CptJack said:


> ROFL. No, he's just on his way to lying down


OH, okay. That would have been hilarious.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Awwww Big boy (so handsome) and Pretty girl ( so bright and sharp) LOVE it great dogs!!!!!


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Thud looks like he's so gentle with Kylie when they play, it's sweet  yes Kylie is cute as always, I can see why ppl always want to pet her xD.

Are those permanent teeth I see in thud's mouth?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

BernerMax said:


> Awwww Big boy (so handsome) and Pretty girl ( so bright and sharp) LOVE it great dogs!!!!!


Thanks!



dogdragoness said:


> Thud looks like he's so gentle with Kylie when they play, it's sweet  yes Kylie is cute as always, I can see why ppl always want to pet her xD.
> 
> Are those permanent teeth I see in thud's mouth?


He's... gentle in play. He does occasionally trample her and send her rolling, but I can't keep her away, so. She handles the corrections for that on her own.

I think so. He's slightly over 7 months. He SEEMS to have his last molar just poking through. The rest have all changed out.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> OH, okay. That would have been hilarious.


XD that's what I thought he was doing, too! But I didn't say because I was like "surely she wouldn't knowingly post a pic of her dog pooing in the river ... Would she?" XD


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

dogdragoness said:


> XD that's what I thought he was doing, too! But I didn't say because I was like "surely she wouldn't knowingly post a pic of her dog pooing in the river ... Would she?" XD


No. But I did post a picture of him PEEING in it, once.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 23, 2013)

Great pics!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Love all the pics! You know what I think of your entire crew ... all are adorable!


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Captjack is is weird to say that I like ... REALLY want to touch your leashes now . 

Where did you get them? Because I like totally want a couple now.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

dogdragoness said:


> Captjack is is weird to say that I like ... REALLY want to touch your leashes now .
> 
> Where did you get them? Because I like totally want a couple now.


They came from here: 

ebay link.

They're pretty awesome. I've put 'em through hell with water and letting them drag, but they're really comfortable and sturdy. I WILL say that getting the leashes hooked/unhooked is a bit of a pain. It's why my dogs are always dragging leashes in pictures.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Thud is looking more and more grown up all the time! He has such a sweet face for such a big dog. I mean, really, I think I'd be more intimidated by Kylie or Jack.  I love the two of them playing and posing!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

packetsmom said:


> Thud is looking more and more grown up all the time! He has such a sweet face for such a big dog. I mean, really, I think I'd be more intimidated by Kylie or Jack.  I love the two of them playing and posing!


That's because you've got dog sense, even through pictures. 

Jack is very, very soft, but he's also totally steady, stable, unafraid, tolerant, and the least reactive dog I have ever seen. I don't think anything in the world would make him bite or act aggressively. HOWEVER, he's very aloof, and reserved, and that comes across clearly. A dog with that extremity of aloof and reserve, plus a dose of stoicism, and you have a dog with a good 'game face' who is hard (almost impossible at times) to read, and people with dog sense get that and are careful with him. 

Kylie's sharp as heck, tends toward fearful, nervous, and shy, and has a LOT of intensity and reactivity. I don't have a doubt in my mind that, given the right (wrong) circumstance that she would bite the CRAP out of someone. It would take some real stupidity on someone's part, but she's NOT a dog who's putting up with crap. I don't know what she actually is, but as far as the way her genetics came together with temperament and personality, she may as well be a tiny, neurotic, border collie. 

Thud's not particularly exuberant or outgoing with strangers, and he definitely is growing into a 'whole lot of dog', but he's a whole lot of dog who is level headed, well balanced, very sweet and with a high tolerance for nonsense from strangers and other animals. Just don't get between him and a ball or a body of water, startle him or act threatening toward his people or dogs and all's good.

Bug. Bug would just try to go home with you  Dog is the ultimate 'loves everyone and everything, let's PLAY" dog.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Yeah, Bug reminds me of my old Pug...that dog didn't know what a stranger was and would have gone home with anyone. He was a clown and always kept me laughing and his biggest thrill in life was just being with and entertaining people. You could tell that was exactly what he was bred to do the way you can see it in a herding dog when they herd.  There was a similar kind of joy in him when he made people smile.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Remember that dog I mentioned to you that looked a lot like your Kylie? Well guess what? He's boarding this weekend and I happen to be working! I tried to get a picture today but he is such a wriggle worm. I go back in tomorrow evening after hours and I'll get some pics or a video to show you.

He is seriously like... Kylie's brother, except chubby and smaller ears.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> Remember that dog I mentioned to you that looked a lot like your Kylie? Well guess what? He's boarding this weekend and I happen to be working! I tried to get a picture today but he is such a wriggle worm. I go back in tomorrow evening after hours and I'll get some pics or a video to show you.
> 
> He is seriously like... Kylie's brother, except chubby and smaller ears.


I should probably not be excited about the possiblity of that picture as I am - but MAN am I excited!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

CptJack said:


> I should probably not be excited about the possiblity of that picture as I am - but MAN am I excited!


I'll probably have better luck getting a video of him than a picture. He gets really excited and decided to play a 'catch me if you can' game with me when I tried to get him back in his kennel. Pictures were all blurry, and I couldn't get him to put his ears all the way up. I might just get a video of him while he's outside doing his business... haha. We'll see! Blurry or not though, I'll post them up!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> I'll probably have better luck getting a video of him than a picture. He gets really excited and decided to play a 'catch me if you can' game with me when I tried to get him back in his kennel. Pictures were all blurry, and I couldn't get him to put his ears all the way up. I might just get a video of him while he's outside doing his business... haha. We'll see! Blurry or not though, I'll post them up!


I have those pictures with Kylie's ears, actually, but YES! Please!


----------

